# Cigar Sightings



## JonnySlingblade (Jan 2, 2006)

Being new to the LL evolutionary chain, I'm not sure if there's already been a thread like this or not. By I was over my friends house, she was flipping through channels, and I kept pointing out every person I saw holding a cigar. This got me thinking about a neat thread to throw up here. The next time you see an actor in a film or television show holding a cigar, throw it up here. Why, you ask? Well, I could say it's a good indication of how deeply engrained the cigar is on the american lifestyle, its context and symbolism in the artistic community, and it's impact on the entertainment world. But mostly, I think it's just plain cool! And if you're awesome enough to know the brand as well, more power to you! Here's mine:

In "Mona Lisa Smile" Topher Grace is smoking a cigar at the dinner party.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Groucho Marx in "A Day at the Races".


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

In a midnight in the garden of good and evil, kevin spacey smokes some pantela's prob conetequite wrapper through out the movie.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

seinfeld, Boston Legal


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

The only one that comes to mind is a classic series I used to Love when I was younger:
George Peppard - John " Hannibal " Smith


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Wedding Crashers- Owen Wilson and Christopher Walken step outside for a smoke (unbanded though.....)


----------



## jr-_p (Nov 25, 2005)

lots of clint eastwood westerns like; the good, the bad and the ugly


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

A movie with John Travolta, The Enforcer I think it was called.
He plays a nasty a$$ dude laundering money for nasty a$$ cubans etc. Had to laugh when the cubans came to his house to discuss recent mishaps with there money. They went JT's walk in humi to get a cigar and JT says... "Don't touch the Cubans", he was talking about the cigars and his house was in Miami.

I can see the funny side to this


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DownUnder LLG said:


> A movie with John Travolta, The Enforcer I think it was called.
> He plays a nasty a$$ dude laundering money for nasty a$$ cubans etc. Had to laugh when the cubans came to his house to discuss recent mishaps with there money. They went JT's walk in humi to get a cigar and JT says... "Don't touch the Cubans", he was talking about the cigars and his house was in Miami.
> 
> I can see the funny side to this


I saw that...

The best part is when the guy throws it down and says that they are fakes :w


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Matador
brosnan's character starts lighting up a cigar and looks at Kinnear and offers one to him.
Brosnan: Montecristo?
Kinnear: (hesitates) Sure........Why not!

I don't remember the rest of the scene because like an idiot I was pointing out to everyone that it was a Monte LE (not sure which one or year) with MAYBE a little too much enthusiasm. I can only imagine what they were thinking.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Jackie Chan's movie "Dragons Forever", which was dubbed as the greatest Matial Arts romantic comedy legal thriller ever made, has a villian who smokes Davidoff Cigars. There were a couple of funny seens where he was in fights while holding the cigar in his moouth making sure to keep it lit.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Crimson Tide - Gene Hackman smokes Monte #2's throughout. Best line is where he offers one to Denzel Washington (his "first") and tells him something like "be careful, they're more expensive than drugs".


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

FWIW, I have a novel underway in which the anti-hero (love-him-but-hate-him sort of fellow) smokes multiple brands, depending upon how nasty he feels. Whether this one sells remains to be seen.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

palm55 said:


> FWIW, I have a novel underway in which the anti-hero (love-him-but-hate-him sort of fellow) smokes multiple brands, depending upon how nasty he feels. Whether this one sells remains to be seen.


I'll buy a copy, or be a screener for you...


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> Matador
> brosnan's character starts lighting up a cigar and looks at Kinnear and offers one to him.
> Brosnan: Montecristo?
> Kinnear: (hesitates) Sure........Why not!
> ...


okay on the Bronson/Crsito note is that Peirce in the Montecristo White ads? the one where they guys in all white, totally Bond-ish (or ah former bond-sih) and the guy looks so much like Bronson but i feel its not


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

You can't watch an episode of The Sopranos without seeing cigar smoking by Tony or somebody else. While I've seen Tony smoking all different brands, the only line of cigar mentioned was in an episode during the "Executive Game" - Macanudos. I was shocked they smoking such mild cigars.


----------



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

My fav is Peter Falk in "Columbo"


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

2 fast 2 Furious when the rich guy has the prospective drivers get a package out of his ferrari which was a cigar and a cutter, and also the movie Scarface. Tony Montana smokes a lot in that movie.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

MikeP said:


> You can't watch an episode of The Sopranos without seeing cigar smoking by Tony or somebody else. While I've seen Tony smoking all different brands, the only line of cigar mentioned was in an episode during the "Executive Game" - Macanudos. I was shocked they smoking such mild cigars.


i saw that and was like, ca'mon high rollers like that smokin Macanudos? ca mon!!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Red Eye. Like my last spotting (wedding crashers) i was smoking a RyJ churchill watching a movie with the wife

this one the girl is a hotel manager for the high rollers and she tells a apprentice to ready a bottle of crystal and a box of 'Montecristo- Cuban' for their guest the sec. of defense or something. later they show a box of the Dominican White Labels


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Ron White from Blue Collar Comedy .


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Julia Louis-Dreyfus smoking a cigar in some of the Seinfeld episodes. Now that's hot!


----------



## MrC (Dec 21, 2005)

AMC has been showing a James Bond Marathon all week that we've been watching at the office. There's no bands on anything they're smoking, though. At least not that I've noticed.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Indepencence Day

Will Smith and Jeff Goldblum light up after knocking the big evil spaceship out of the sky.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

Battlestar Galactica on Sci-Fi channel all the pilots smoke cigars, unbanned of course because they're either in the future or past where Earth is only a myth. (Either that or they're made from a huge bale of Cuban tobacco passed down for generations.)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

MikeP said:


> You can't watch an episode of The Sopranos without seeing cigar smoking by Tony or somebody else. While I've seen Tony smoking all different brands, the only line of cigar mentioned was in an episode during the "Executive Game" - Macanudos. I was shocked they smoking such mild cigars.


I went to a Sopranos party in Atlantic City and spoke with a few of the cast members that time.

I asked them what type of cigars they usually smoke on the set and were do they get them ?

Answer - They all bring them in and choose from what is brought in by the cast members. There are no specific brands smoked on the show by them.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> i saw that and was like, ca'mon high rollers like that smokin Macanudos? ca mon!!


This is definately a big cigar amongst Italians. I do not prefer due to it being mild. But Macanudo and Montecristo,very popular amongst Italians.

The last Fiesta I went to in Boston Mass lot of the patrons were smoking Macanudos .


----------



## williamsje85 (Jun 29, 2005)

In the new video game 'GUN' the one eyed guy is smoking a rather large cigar that looks something like an AF Royal Salute.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

i may be wrong, but i think the intent of the original poster was to point out a current cigar "sighting". in other words, as it happens - not remember something you saw a year ago.

here's one - flipping around the channels yesterday, locked on yet another version of Hamlet (Kenneth Branagh's) and Billy Crystal, as one of the gravediggers, was puffing on a stogie...


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> This is definately a big cigar amongst Italians. I do not prefer due to it being mild. But Macanudo and Montecristo,very popular amongst Italians.
> 
> The last Fiesta I went to in Boston Mass lot of the patrons were smoking Macanudos .


Being Italian I can verify that Macanudos are smoked by many Italians. I was told that thats all my grandfather used to smoke. When I visited Boston I was in the Italian section of the city and was chatting with a Tobacco shop owner near Mikes Pastry Shop (which is the greatest in the world) and he had a lot of Macanudos in his shop and told me he liked them a lot.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

LIVE FROM BAGHDAD (2002), Keaton's character buying Montecristo's because some one in the US Embassy likes them and he can get information to help with reporting what was going on there in 92. Pretty good made for HBO movie.


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

IN the Aviator.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I spotted 2 sightings today. There's a part in te movie Skulls where one of the main characters pulls out a stick and starts to smoke. It's toght to tell what it was though. Also, for all you Family Guy fans out there, there is an episode where Peter and Lois end up in Cuba and Peter starts smoking a cuban as they walk to the black market.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

shakespeare said:


> The only one that comes to mind is a classic series I used to Love when I was younger:
> George Peppard - John " Hannibal " Smith


he loves it when a plan comes together


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Ben Afleck in "Paycheck" not sure what he was smoking.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Battlestar Galactica - Dr. Baltar wasmoking Montecristo - Havana - label on - Pretty cool - since the fleet is searching for earth!:w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Watched the Dukes of Hazzard today. Boss Hog - Bert Reynolds smoking a cigar in a few clips.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

In Billy Crystals movie "61" about the Mantle and Maris homerun record chase , don't know the actors names but there are a few . Ron White from Blue Collar Comedy Tour . Beause of threads like this I too now always look to see if anyone is enjoying a cigar .


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I was going to say this one.. we ust watched this movie a few days ago.
Scott


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Carroll O'Connor - anybody know what Archie smoked?


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Recent sightings:

In Nobody's Fool, which I watched last night, Paul Newman smokes an unbanded panatela or cigarillo looking thing.

Cinderella Man -- Lots of cigar smoking but I couldn't make out any of the bands.

Various James Bond cigar sightings (AMC marathon):

Roger Moore in Live and Let Die
Pierce Brosnan in Die Another Day... all unbanded


----------



## ukyfan (Jan 27, 2006)

What about The Untouchables. Loved that movie. Not sure what it is that he is smoking since last time I saw it, it was before I started smoking cigars and didn't pay attention.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

_Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil_ - i happened to catch it this past weekend and Spacey's character is smoking some dog-rocket of a *Danneman *looking sort of stogie...


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Madhouse (1990) with John Larroquette and Kirstie Alley. There are a couple of scenes where the rich guy is smoking a cigar. No band though. I have to say Kirstie was still looking pretty good back in 1990.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> Ben Afleck in "Paycheck" not sure what he was smoking.


I think they were Camacho's. And you could tell he was inhaling....u  Cool movie...


----------



## williamsje85 (Jun 29, 2005)

Last night on a rerun of the Simpsons the school strcuk oil so superindentet Chalmers was in the office with principal Skinner smoking a figurado shaped cigar and talking about what they were going to do with all the money. Then, later in the show, Bart found an old gun that Grandpa had hidden in a Cuban cigar box.


----------



## Hap (Jan 27, 2006)

Mike Ditka was being interviewed as a part of the Super Bowl pre-game, looked to be sitting in a restaurant (perhaps one of his own) and had a Churchill + stogie in his shirt pocket sticking out.


----------



## Nsider (Dec 31, 2005)

After the Super Bowl, on Jimmy Kimmel Live; Hank Jr. and Kid Rock came out puffing on stogies...


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Was flipping around and happened to catch some of "How I met your Mother" on CBS. The guy who use to play Doogie Howser was at a cigar bar with a girl, both ordered a Monticristo #2.

Coincidentally, I saw the Matador with Pierce Brosnan, who attends a bull fight in Mexico City and also smokes a Monticristo #2.

Props people must get a deal on them.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

They were passing a crappy movie with David Hasselhof he was Nick Fury, and almost always he has a cigar in his mouth.

Also in an episode of the simpsons, Homer, Mr. Burns and Smithers end up in cuba and almost all the cubans shown are smoking cigars (two are boxing and holding cigars in their mouths ).


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

The other day I was watching Purple Rain , in the scene where Jerome offers Prince a couple tix to tonights show , Jerome has a cigar in his hand and places it in his mouth a couple times .


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

WillyGT said:


> They were passing a crappy movie with David Hasselhof he was Nick Fury, and almost always he has a cigar in his mouth.QUOTE]
> 
> all copies of this movie should be burned...
> 
> :gn


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Tonight, I was watching Heaven Can Wait on Turner Classic Movies. Jack Warden smoked an unbanded cigar while talking with Warren Beatty's character.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

We Were Soldiers. Right before they go into battle.

"so you gonna traid that pistol in for a rifle."

"time comes when I need one there'll be plenty layin' around."

T


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm reading a book by Terry Pratchett, and the head of the Town Watch, Sam Vimes, is often to be found wandering about with a cigar in his mouth while pondering his cases... as he can in any of the Discworld books in which he features.


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

Little Caesar, an OLD gangster movie with Edward G. Robinson. Every scene there are cigars, cigar boxes on desks, people being offered cigars. Cigars of different shapes, sizes, etc. It was really cool to notice. I kept wondering how cool it would be to have one of those cigar boxes right now.


----------



## williamsje85 (Jun 29, 2005)

On King Of Queens last night Doug's parents come to visit and his dad brought Arthur an unbanded cuban cigar from Floridia. Arthur gets all ofended because he thinks Doug's dad is trying to prove he is "better" than him so Carey says screw it and takes it away from him. Later on in the show she is sitting in the smoking room puffing away on the cigar. Very Sexy.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Tonight on Dog the Bounty Hunter, Youngblood's wife has a child and is gifted a box of Fuente Curlyhead's (looked natural to me).


----------



## WooferBearATL (Apr 22, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> seinfeld, Boston Legal


I just Love Boston Legal.

Denny Crain!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Here's three

Hugh Jackman (Wolverine) in X-Men 1 & 2

and

Sam Shepard (Gen. Garrison) in Black Hawk Down 

and if not mistaken

Kurt Russell (Wyatt Earp) in Tombstone


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Just like everything else...when you started liking boobs when you were younger, didn't you notice boobs more often?


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

This wasn't in a movie but today I went to a painting shop to grab a print as a gift.

At the front of the shop was a large framed Sopranos poster with a fake gun and a Cohiba under the glass.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Hugh Jackman (Wolverine) in X-Men 1 & 2


I saw #3 last night and Wolverine loses his smoke and says "That was my last cigar!"


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>Well, I could say it's a good indication of how deeply engrained the cigar is on the american lifestyle, its context and symbolism in the artistic community, and it's impact on the entertainment world. But mostly, I think it's just plain cool<<

I think it can also be added to the "Fad" category of social trends. You can check back issues of Smoke Magazine, just about every issue of theirs features a celebrity of some kind on their covers; athletes, politicians, movie stars, TV stars etc.
Currently though, the TV show Boston legal has an ending which shows William Shatner (plays Denny Crane)and (I forget the other guys' name)>> James Spader<< a fellow lawyer, sitting on his Law Firm balcony in large white lounge chairs sipping scotch and smoking cigars.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Superman Returns

Keven Spacey lops the head off of an unbanded cigar with a Xikar cutter.

I was so proud. My wife says "Isn't that like your cutter?"

Now I even have her talking about my hobby.


----------

